# FBEB Civil War Pen



## justallan (Sep 27, 2015)

I just didn't feel up to bringing in trees or burls so I made this one today.
I left the clip off on purpose. I do like the CA finish though.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 13 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Kevin (Sep 27, 2015)

Very cool. Looks fantastic.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## justallan (Sep 27, 2015)

I think I may pull the ends off and build up the CA to where it matches up better.
I had drilled this blank awhile back and it had split, so I glued it, rubberbanded the crap out of it, finished drilling it and it has sat since then. I kept wanting to add CA while turning it, but made it without, so I'm happy.


----------



## Kevin (Sep 27, 2015)

Yeah I saw the fit is a little off but it still looks nice.


----------



## duncsuss (Sep 27, 2015)

justallan said:


> I think I may pull the ends off and build up the CA to where it matches up better.
> I had drilled this blank awhile back and it had split, so I glued it, rubberbanded the crap out of it, finished drilling it and it has sat since then. I kept wanting to add CA while turning it, but made it without, so I'm happy.



Definitely worth the extra effort, Allan -- blanks as good looking as this one don't come along every day (or maybe they do where you live!)

That little ridge from the over-turned barrel can put you off using a pen as much as it deserves. I've had to do it a few times (and I'm working on one right now that will need it), best is to apply lots of thin layers and let them cure fully in between coats. I made the mistake of trying to rush it once, put on a layer that was way too thick and ended up having to sand it back to the wood and start over.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Sep 27, 2015)

Sure is gorgeous FBE! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Jerry B (Sep 27, 2015)

personally not a fan of that kit, but that blank is gorgeous, and definitely worth the time/trouble to build the finish up to match the parts.
Good job on the pen

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## justallan (Sep 27, 2015)

I think it's better. What do you all think?

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## justallan (Sep 27, 2015)

It's still not perfect or anything, but you won't peel skin on it now.
Any ideas on how to build up right at the edge without building the center any more?


----------



## barry richardson (Sep 27, 2015)

Awesome! Some amazing wood, looks good enough to eat lol

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## justallan (Sep 27, 2015)

Barry, that's exactly what I was thinking on a box of casted scraps someone posted last night.


----------



## duncsuss (Sep 27, 2015)

justallan said:


> Any ideas on how to build up right at the edge without building the center any more?


What I'd do is knock down the middle first, then build up both the edge and middle together. I normally use 220 grit sandpaper held on a hardwood backing block (I've got a piece of maple I use for this job), wet sand. Don't tilt the backing block into the corners and you should get a decent straight line the length of the barrel. Then go up through the grits to 400 before adding more coats of CA.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Sep 27, 2015)

Sweet looking FBEB Allan !

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## ironman123 (Sep 28, 2015)

That is some good looking fbe Allan. Not a bad looking pen.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## rdabpenman (Sep 28, 2015)

A bit overturned but a great looking timber.

Les

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## CWS (Sep 28, 2015)

Very nice Allan. I like the idea of not using the clip
Curt

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Sirfishalot (Oct 2, 2015)

Beautifully done Alan!

JayT

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

